# The Menger



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I swore off commercial jobs and especially hotels but a friend of mine wanted a boost for a few walls on the second floor lobby area at The Menger Hotel.

I had installed some off the rooms there in the 70's with my father; the nostalgia of that and the opportunity to be a part of San Antonio's history once again and I forgot why I said "No more".

The debate was whether or not this should go in the 'photos of jobs and equipment' thread but I like to boost the wallpaper section. Actually it would be most appropriate in the 'old man pain update' thread. Over 12' ceilings and by day two I was ready to quit.

If it weren't for me going on vacation soon, and having something to look forward to I might have. It's been a while since all it would take was to sit down for a few minutes for my back to seize up. I'm lucky it wasn't 54" material, just 27. By the end of the day I don't even stoop to pick up my scraps, I wait until they build up and then crawl around on the floor.

It's fun to watch the tourists as they go through and listen to their comments.
They play early century big band music. The female singers all sound like the Andrews Sisters.
So this guy, downstairs in the lobby, was going to town snapping his fingers to the beat; (The ambience, along with the music, carries you away, you just can't help it. Makes you want to dance down the hallways.) so he finally notices me and his snaps become halting and then he just gets embarrassed.

Oh, and then check out what pulls up beside me on my drive home.

You can Google 'The Menger Hotel' in San Antonio easy enough to see more.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Underdog said:


> I swore off commercial jobs and especially hotels but *a friend of mine wanted a boost* for a few walls on the second floor lobby area at *The Menger Hotel*.
> 
> *I had installed some off the rooms there in the 70's with my father; the nostalgia of that and the opportunity to be a part of San Antonio's history once again* and I forgot why I said "No more".


That's a nice post to come home to after huffing rancid latex all day.

Heartwarming. Thanks for the pics and backstory!


----------

